# SDSU heifer development webinar



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

$25 seems pretty cheap for as much info as a person can gain.

http://igrow.org/livestock/beef/2nd-annual-sdsu-extension-heifer-development-webinar-series-managing-bred-h/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Livestock-2016-01-20&utm_content=Livestock-2016-01-20+CID_8d3c181d669a68906d6d3913e5ba557e&utm_source=rainmail&utm_term=Read%20full%20article


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

In a previous life, I lived & worked in San Diego, CA. Out there, SDSU is San Diego State University. In fact, my house was only a mile or so from their (very urban) campus. When I saw the post "SDSU Heifer Webinar", at first I thought: "Wow, most SDSU students probably have never even seen a cow in their lives!!!"

Thanks for the laugh.

Gary


----------



## valleyfarmsupply (Mar 14, 2015)

We just sold SDSU a bunch of gallagher grazing tumble wheels for a herd they have,,, I think they know what there doing out there.


----------

